# Looking for a cute eevee/eeveeolution for some cute stuff~ (Pokemon NSFW)



## Doom11 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey guys, i'm looking for eevee/eeveeolution to RP with. Female on female only please. Also no traps either.

I am fine with most minor links, however, nothing more extreme like toilet related or gore related.

For my kinks, I like gentle hypno/attract and mild bondage. Other then that i am vanilla mostly.

Also as a side note, the RP wont be 100% sex, but it will be mostly lewd.

For story i am fine with anything really, i have nothing in mind. But when it comes to posts please no 1 liners. 

That's everything so if anyone is interested let me know either reply to this or PM me.

Thanks for reading


----------



## KyloTiger (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm interested, message me.


----------



## Frostiefoxie (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m interested!


----------



## Doom11 (Jan 3, 2020)

Gonna bump this if anyone still wants to RP


----------



## Doom11 (Jan 20, 2020)

Gonna give this another bump


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 29, 2020)

Bump again


----------



## Doom11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bump again


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh hey, I remember you! Wanna head back to it again?


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 23, 2021)

Bump


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Doom11 said:


> Hey guys, i'm looking for eevee/eeveeolution to RP with. Female on female only please. Also no traps either.
> 
> I am fine with most minor links, however, nothing more extreme like toilet related or gore related.
> 
> ...


i'm ok with everything except for the nsfw if we can have the rp be sfw im down


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 23, 2021)

If it was SFW, what story would you want to to?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Doom11 said:


> If it was SFW, what story would you want to to?


well maybe you're an eeveelution looking for a sister then you spot me and tf/tg me into a eevee/eeveelutoin and you can hypnotize me to


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm unsure what you mean by tf/tg?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Doom11 said:


> I'm unsure what you mean by tf/tg?


tf meaning transformation tg meaning transgender (aka changing my gender)


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 23, 2021)

Ehh, that's not really my kind of thing.. But I guess i could do transformation (but no sex change). I've honestly never done something like that so you might need to walk me through it.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Doom11 said:


> Ehh, that's not really my kind of thing.. But I guess i could do transformation (but no sex change). I've honestly never done something like that so you might need to walk me through it.


(ok i'm fine with just tf it's mostly just descibing the change)


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 23, 2021)

Wanna drop me a PM?


----------



## Doom11 (Feb 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Doom11 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi there! I may be a bit new here, but would you like to try this out?  I'm curious because I've never done pairings like that before!


----------



## Doom11 (Apr 18, 2021)

Bumo


----------



## Doom11 (Apr 28, 2021)

Bumping. Am open to other pokemon pairings.


----------

